# Brindle mother, brindle puppies?



## duxster (May 23, 2016)

I have a 2 year old blue male and a 9 week old brindle puppy I plan to breed. I've been trying to do research myself but haven't been successful. If I were to breed a true blue male and a blue brindle female, will all of the puppies be blue brindle? Half? Random mix? Thanks for any feedback!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum duxter.

What kind of dogs do you have and why do you want to breed them?

Joe


----------



## duxster (May 23, 2016)

I have pitbulls and have lots of friends that want a puppy from my male to ensure thry go to good homes 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

duxster said:


> I have pitbulls and have lots of friends that want a puppy from my male to ensure thry go to good homes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


If you're calling your blue dog a pit bull, then you aren't fully aware of what breed you actually have. More then likely you have an American Bully, or an AmStaff, or a mix thereof. So you probably should not breed. Especially if they are unproven dogs. "my friends want puppies" is not a viable reason to breed. There are more then enough uneducated people out there breeding pets. Try to find a way to be part of the solution and not part of the problem for these breeds that we all know and love. 
Maybe try taking your friends to the shelters, or a *reputable* breeder and help them pick out a puppy with a similar personality to yours.


----------

